# Intense tazer vp fro



## Christiaan (24. März 2009)

Weiss Jemand schon wieviel der Rahmen hier kosten wird, wird ein limitierten produktion geben in April 2009, laut Sicklines und es steht auch schon auf den Intense Website


----------



## haha (24. März 2009)

Laut Shocker 2550 Euro inkl. der Fettpresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (24. März 2009)

Auw!


----------



## bachmayeah (24. März 2009)

schnäppchen...


----------



## Christiaan (24. März 2009)

In die US kostet es nur USD 2,140.00


----------



## bachmayeah (25. März 2009)

2100  für gute kunden ggf. ein klein bisschen günstiger..


----------



## bundy_s-ted (25. März 2009)

willst du mir dann evt. einen bestellen????
sind dann nur 1550 euros


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (27. März 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen was das genau für ne 32er fox gabel is??








danke schon mal für die infos


----------



## Christiaan (27. März 2009)

F100rlc


----------



## bachmayeah (27. März 2009)

Traumhaft das Tazer.. hätte ich das Geld übrig...



S.T.A.L.K.E.R. schrieb:


> danke schon mal für die infos



die fox 32 würde da schon reinpasssen


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (27. März 2009)

@Christiaan
schwarze F100rlc
kann leider nur weiße finden. egal obs F80, F100 oder F120 is. nur die 32er vanilla hab ich in schwarz gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (27. März 2009)

ist eine F32 100, die gibt es OEM auch in Schwarz.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (27. März 2009)

ok danke für die info
letzte frage. was würdet ihr denn für ne gabel verbaun. bin am überlegen mir den frame zuzulegen aber die gabelgeschichte is sone sache. meint ihr ne F120 würde passen oder gar ne 32 vanilla rlc. oder wäre es mit der vanilla und 140mm zuviel des guten??


----------



## haha (27. März 2009)

ich würde ne 32er talas mit 100-140mm verbauen. so bleibts etwas variabel, die 140er einstellung muss man ja nicht verwenden.


----------



## iRider (27. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ich würde ne 32er talas mit 100-140mm verbauen. so bleibts etwas variabel, die 140er einstellung muss man ja nicht verwenden.



Wenn man 20 mm Steckachse mit niedrigem Gewicht verbinden will: Minute MRD!


----------



## publicenemy (2. April 2009)

ertappt andi


----------



## Trickz (2. April 2009)

so ein schweinegeiles teil, hätt ich grad geld zuviel würde ich auch schwach werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## Downhoehl (2. Mai 2009)

iRider schrieb:


>



Ist das etwa deiner???? falls ja *NEID*


----------



## iRider (2. Mai 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Ist das etwa deiner???? falls ja *NEID*



Yep!


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Mai 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Yep!






und jetzt ab in den Keller und aufbauen (Natürlich erst nach dem Worldcup  )


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Mai 2009)

iRider schrieb:


>



darf man fragen woher? die derzeitigen lbs shipping-dates werden immer wieder nach hinten korrigiert.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (3. Mai 2009)

das würd ich jetzt aber auch gern mal wissen wo de den so schnell her hast. glückwunsch jedenfalls schon mal


----------

